# Secret Santa exchange....



## MeadowRidge Farm (Sep 25, 2006)

The Secret Santa on the horse forum was just posted today, and throughout the course of the year I have had a few donkey "friends" ask me if we could do something similiar to that with just the donkey forum members. SOOOO---what I am wondering is if anyone is still interested in doing this? We would do a $20.00 gift exchange. Another thing is I dont want to use the name Secret Santa since it would be to confusing with the horse board so does anyone have any good suggestions what we should call this? Come on everyone time to put those thinking caps on and help me on this one :bgrin You can also email me privately if you have any other ideas but dont want to share them right now ([email protected]) We're counting down the days now.......... Corinne


----------



## jdomep (Sep 26, 2006)

Sign me up!

How about the

[SIZE=18pt]Hee-Haw Holiday Exchange[/SIZE]






You could post an answer and question topic for those who want to participate. About what we like, hobbies, colors, scents, shirt size, and whatever else...


----------



## HobbsFarm (Sep 26, 2006)

[SIZE=12pt]I think it's a great idea! :aktion033: :aktion033: You will have to tell us more about how it will work. I like Julie's idea about the question and answer thread and the name of it too. I love Christmas time! I don't know how you would organize it since we can't draw names, but that's what we have you for, Corinne!



: Just tell us what to do! Thanks for wanting to do something like this for us donkey folks! Shannon :bgrin [/SIZE]


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Sep 26, 2006)

YAHOOO---I love HEE-HAW HOLIDAY EXCHANGE, it sure couldnt be more appropiately named. So its officially the 2006 HEE-HAW HOLIDAY EXCHANGE. I love christmas too, and cant wait to get started on this. I just talked to RObin, who does the Secret Santa on the horse forum, and I am going to be putting together a small exchange for the young kids as well. I will pin a topic on this later today, and if anyone has any other ideas just email me or post it here. Is $20.00 a OK price with everyone? Corinne


----------



## RJRMINIS (Sep 26, 2006)

:aktion033: HEE HAW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

SOUNDS LIKE FUN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :lol:


----------



## Davie (Sep 26, 2006)

Add me to the list. Hannah and Beamer would be made at me if I left them out :bgrin :bgrin


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Sep 26, 2006)

bumping...and please read the pinned post. Thanks everyone! Corinne


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Sep 26, 2006)

bump...


----------



## minimule (Sep 26, 2006)

I'd like to play too.


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Sep 26, 2006)

For all those that want to play---send me your info. Corinne


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Sep 26, 2006)

I would be honored to participate in the "Hee Haw" gift exchange



You all would be sooooo easy to have fun buying for



: Easier than anyone I know ...lol !!! I have to be honest with with you though...I don't spend 20 bucks on my siblings...we have a 10.00 limit with each other. This will be fun



: I am looking forward to it....my mind is racing already



Teri


----------



## jdomep (Sep 27, 2006)

JumpinJackFarm said:


> I would be honored to participate in the "Hee Haw" gift exchange
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL My sibs and I don't exchange at all - we just do the kids


----------



## TinyMiteVillage (Sep 27, 2006)

what a wonderful idea..........and how exciting........


----------



## iluvwalkers (Sep 28, 2006)

YES YES I WANT IN! HOW DOES IT WORK? WHAT INFO DO I NEED TO SEND? NIKKI


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Sep 28, 2006)

All the info I need to have sent to me is in a post that is pinned at the top of the board. So far we are doing good..so get those names in and lets make this a great HEE-HAW 1st HOLIDAY EXCHANGE. Corinne


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Oct 2, 2006)

WHoever sees this getting DOWN on the page, would you please "bump" this back up till the end of October. I also have it pinned at the top of the froum, all the info I need. I think its going to be a fun one..we have quit a few signed up already! Come on everyone join in on our HEE HAW HOLIDAY EXCHANGE. I need everyone to send me there info by the end of October. Corinne


----------



## Plum Lov'in (Oct 3, 2006)

Count me in. Jolene


----------



## HobbsFarm (Oct 8, 2006)

[SIZE=12pt]Bumping... C'mon everybody, send Corinne your information and join in the Christmas fun!!! :aktion033:



: [/SIZE]


----------



## Denali (Oct 9, 2006)

Ok, I wasn't going to join because I have such a large list of people to buy for every year BUT I can't help but join my new Donkey buddies!! Everyone in my family thinks I am crazy, but I am used to that. At least here, I feel somewhat normal with my passion for animals!!

Vicki


----------



## HobbsFarm (Oct 13, 2006)

[SIZE=12pt]Bump, bump, bump... [/SIZE]

I just wanted to remind everybody to send your information to Corinne (MeadowRidge Farm) before the end of the month deadline to get in on the Hee Haw Holiday Exchange. :aktion033: If you have just joined the forum, there is a pinned topic with the information you should send her to let her know that you're in! Shannon :bgrin


----------



## HobbsFarm (Oct 19, 2006)

[SIZE=12pt]Bump, bump, bump... :bgrin [/SIZE]


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Nov 22, 2006)

why oh WHY didn't i listen to my daughter sooner and get on the forum in time for this... YOU GUYS BETTER DO IT AGAIN NEXT YEAR!!!!!




:



:



:


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Nov 22, 2006)

Susan..I plan on doing it again next year....if everything goes well this year, and so far its going GREAT, :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: this is our first year doing this



: Your welcome to join us when we open our gifts. We are going to TRY to do it as a group on the forum. time and date will be deceided when we all have our gifts. :bgrin Thought about a christmas card exchange for just us "donkey friends" for next year too. Corinne


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Nov 22, 2006)

that's great Corinne, i will sure join in next year. it's just so long to wait!! (pout)


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Nov 22, 2006)

SORRY SUSAN. :lol: ..its the best I could think of saying



:



: after I read your post It will be double the fun next year because we all have all year long to think of ideas for it, and hopefully we'll add more to our exchange. Corinne


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Nov 22, 2006)

LOL i can feel the pat on my shoulder all the way from Wisconsin - thanks for making me feel better





i will practice patience HA HA



:



:



:


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Nov 22, 2006)

Give your daughter a hug for me



:

She was right



:

*maybe we could do an Easter exchange ? :aktion033:

~wish you were participating too~


----------



## lilfoot (Nov 23, 2006)

Do we have another new donkey forum member who

Susan could pair up with now???

Sandy


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Nov 23, 2006)

Susan, send me your email addy. Here is [email protected] I think I know of someone who I could get to exchange with you. Corinne


----------



## HobbsFarm (Nov 24, 2006)

[SIZE=12pt]Aw, Ce, you're the BEST!!!! :aktion033:



: [/SIZE]


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Nov 24, 2006)

:aktion033: well if you're sure it won't hold up the rest of you!?!?! :aktion033: i will send you an e-mail Corinne.



: but if it causes any kind of problem i will just wait till next year.


----------



## lilfoot (Nov 25, 2006)

Susan, Hope you have your Hee Haw exchange worked out

& please don't worry about holding everyone else up......

That's my job!



:

Sandy

(just sent parcel from Canada!)


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Nov 26, 2006)

lilfoot said:


> Susan, Hope you have your Hee Haw exchange worked out
> 
> & please don't worry about holding everyone else up......
> 
> ...



well Corinne found me someone to exchange with and then of course the holiday weekend got the best of me but finally last night i got on ebay and within 2 minutes found the BEST present... and it was BUY-IT-NOW!!! i asked them to ship it direct so i hope it gets there quick... i already told Corinne, you are going to want one, I DO! and so will everyone else...

and someone extra was very sweet, felt sorry for me that i wasn't able to exchange (before Corinne fixed that up for me)... i got a package this weekend! my husband said well aren't you going to open it? and i said NO!!! i have to wait for everyone to get theirs and i haven't even GOTTEN one yet let alone sent it...

so now i am in the same boat as the rest of you, looking at a package and can't open it LOL. i am so excited to be part of this - the exchange and even more, the forum itself - all of you are so special!!! :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## HobbsFarm (Nov 26, 2006)

PaintedPromiseRanch said:


> ..i am so excited to be part of this - the exchange and even more, the forum itself - all of you are so special!!! :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:


[SIZE=12pt]See Corinne, we may be DULL, be at least we're SPECIAL!...LOL



: Shannon[/SIZE]


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Nov 27, 2006)

Shannon, we're not ALWAYS DULL..... :bgrin but yes, this forum is SPECIAL. I have never been on another forum where there is no bickering, and on here we dont, and everyone seems to be on a first name and its like we all know each other personally, which is great! Heck, I think we must all be emailing each other by now too



: :bgrin. So I guess we're just a dull friendly bunch....but I just bet if we really wanted to liven it up we all could! :aktion033: :bgrin



: We'll work on that for 2007. :bgrin Corinne


----------



## lilfoot (Nov 27, 2006)

I certainly don't find it dull around here!

A friendly bunch of Hee Haw donk lovers couldn't

possibly be dull...just busy sometimes. :xreiter:

[SIZE=14pt][/SIZE]

This is the first



: place I go when I come to the LB board.



:

Sandy


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Nov 27, 2006)

lilfoot said:


> This is the first
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ME TOO



:



:


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Nov 27, 2006)

PaintedPromiseRanch said:


> lilfoot said:
> 
> 
> > This is the first
> ...



:538: Me Too !!!


----------



## iluvwalkers (Nov 27, 2006)

ME TOO



: ! CAN'T YOU TELL, I POST EVEN MY HORSEY STUFF HERE  . NIKKI


----------



## HobbsFarm (Nov 27, 2006)

JumpinJackFarm said:


> PaintedPromiseRanch said:
> 
> 
> > lilfoot said:
> ...


Me Too!



:


----------

